# Disability



## Country (Oct 20, 2001)

Hi there,My name is Christine and I've been suffering from this aweful disease for 43 years. I am getting worse every year. I have had some relief but now it seems to get worse. I can't even make it to work. Does anyone have any ideas on getting on disability? Please any help will be great. I am staying positive through this support group.Thanks Christine


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Christine, Do a search of the bulletin board. there's information scattered on this allover.tom


----------

